# Turbine engines?



## Soaper (Jan 3, 2011)

I love the older UP Turbine's
i know they make them for O scale all the way to HO scale.
do they make them in G scale? 

I have seen Bryan Smith's builds on the Turbine 
and i think Greg's? tender for it.

basicly what im asking do they make them or is it if you want it you have to build it? lol

Thanks guys.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

No turbines in G scale, Brian has the only one that I know of. The tender was build by Marty.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep, you'll have to scratch build it. Brian's craftsmanship is astounding. 

The market in G isn't big enough that the mfr's can make everything like in the smaller scales.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

A "G" scale decoder with the sounds is available too, with all the complex startup and shutdown sequences and of course the turbine whine. 

Greg


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Our former club president built one way back when the AristoCraft FAs came out. A real piece of art too.


----------



## Soaper (Jan 3, 2011)

hmmm. not what id like to hear. 
guess ill start out simplie... 
that may be a project in the FAR future... 

thanks agian


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Excuse me, that's Bryan, not Brian. 

The Brian I work with keeps getting email to "Brain."


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I think Bryans wife does most the work on his models. 
Yes Byran has my #2 tender ,3,4 is in model forum.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry Tom, Bryan.


----------



## Soaper (Jan 3, 2011)

Lol 
they both look great. the turbine and the tenders. 

ill start with simplicity... paint jobs are easy enough  

Found a guy through a friend that has alot of G scale stuff... boxed it all up 4 years ago... im going to his house within the week to see what he all has. 
Should be intresting.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Why are you sorry? It was my mistake.


----------

